# Willimington NY



## tjf67 (May 20, 2011)

Trail work has been vigorous over the past couple of years.  They don't allow us to use power tools in the forest up here so it takes a while to build out.    Willmington is promoting itself as the MTB capital of the ADK's.   

Wilmington, NY, the Biking Capital of the Adirondacks!



From June 17-19, Wilmington, located in upstate New York, will be the biking Capital of the Adirondacks with the 2nd annual Wilmington/Whiteface Bike Fest (http://www.whitefaceregion.com/) and the inaugural Wilmington / Whiteface 100K (WW100K) http://www.leadvillequalifiers.com/wilmington). 



Wilmington/Whiteface 100K, Leadville Qualifying Series, presented by SRAM



The WW100K is a recently announced event taking place on Sunday, June 19 focusing on endurance and pure grit-check out the course (http://www.strava.com/rides/56-miles-520623).  The race features mixed surfaces on pavement, fire roads, and jeep roads and is an event where athletes from various backgrounds can show their strength.  At over 56 miles and an elevation gain of 6,560, this race is NOT for wusses!



The race, part of the Leadville Qualifying Series, was created to allow more people the chance to get into the famous Leadville Trail 100 Mountain Bike race (LT 100) in Colorado, a race dominated by David Wiens and Lance Armstrong over the last decade.  (In fact, here is an article (http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/14/sports/othersports/14cycling.html?pagewanted=1) about the WW100K technical director, David Wiens.)  But, aside from that, it’s a great opportunity to race and ride in some of the most beautiful and challenging terrain in the Adirondacks. 



Four Days of Biking Bliss!



The bike fest weekend will also feature the Whiteface Uphill Bike Race (http://www.whitefacerace.com/) , part of the BUMPS series, plus the official opening of new mountain biking trails, live entertainment, barbecues and more (http://www.whitefaceregion.com/i/WilmWFBikeFest.pdf) .


----------



## gorgonzola (May 20, 2011)

Nice!!! I saw downhillmike's post on mtbr too. Not gonna make it up for the festival weekend but thinking about a whiteface / kingdom trails camping trip loop with the kid later in the summer or early fall.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 20, 2011)

TJ...there is a good article in the current issue of ADK Life about it too.


----------



## tjf67 (May 20, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> TJ...there is a good article in the current issue of ADK Life about it too.



I was just reading it this morning.   It was cool to see knowing I was on the original trail build.


----------

